# PolyDome Shelter



## Nanno

Hey, I just want to say I just bought two round calf hutches from a PolyDome dealer in our area and I couldn't be more pleased! These are the perfect size for goats (even extra-big goats!).

What happened was we had this wind storm last week and the heavy wooden goat shed that Phil and his dad built for Cuzco a few years ago took flight and landed about 30 feet away on the other side of the fence. It broke apart and I've yet to survey the damage up close because it's in the middle of the oak brush and I'm going to have to go in there with a chain saw and tractor to retrieve it. So I was suddenly down to one shed for five goats and we all know that only one large and in charge fellow is going to occupy it.

I went to Craigslist and saw an add for a PolyDome dealer and found out he was delivering some to another person right up the road! At $275 apiece, they aren't exactly cheap, but I think they are built to last and will more than pay for themselves. When we got home with the shelters, a blizzard had set in and Phil and I had to get them off the truck and up the hill to the goat pen. We thought it would be a hassle in the dark with the slick ground and blowing snow, but we turned the shed on its side and simply rolled it up the hill and into the goat pen! They are only 100 lbs. each so very easy for two people to lift and even easier for one person to roll. This is perfect for me since I change the location of my goat pens on a fairly regular basis since we're using them for brush control on our property. The wooden shed was a nightmare to move. I'll drill some holes in the lip around the bottom and it will be easy stake the dome down to keep it from blowing away (which is what I did with the other plastic hutch I have).

The dome is seven feet in diameter and five feet tall--more than big enough for Cuzco (and several others if he didn't insist on keeping it all to himself). It has no corners, so when Lilly or someone happens to wander in, Cuzco can't pin them. They simply run around the the wall until they get to the door. And speaking of the door, it has a lip about a foot high that keeps wind and snow from blowing in and bedding from spilling out. It's a wonderful design! And best of all, when you're transporting it on your truck, it looks like you just came from Area 51!!!! 
View attachment 1713


Turns out that storm we unloaded the hutch in was serious. It snowed 14 inches before morning and we woke up to this on October 16. Good thing we bought that new shelter when we did! See it under all the snow? 
View attachment 1714


----------



## Charlie Horse

Wow. Thats the way to go. I'll be curious to hear your reports regarding goats on the top of this-- do they slip off or can they walk around up there?

Its terrible how expensive it is to buy the stuff to do this at a hardware store. I built a crappy goat house that sits up high (connects to the roof of another goat house) and it cost me 160 in materials. Thats unpainted with no trim.


----------



## Nanno

Actually, at five feet, it's too high for the goats to jump on without something lower to leap from. I've made sure to place it where there aren't any launch pads nearby. I'm sure the dome could support the does without a problem. It's the same stuff my water tank is made from, and roughly the same shape as well, and the does and babies climb on that all the time. They do slide off if they get to tussling, but they find it amusing. Cuzco quit jumping onto stuff like this when he reached full size, so I've never seen him on the water tank and I doubt it would support his bulk without sagging, but the nice thing is that this material pops right back out if it gets bent out of shape. My tent-shaped EZ-Hutch blew away and got completely wrapped around a tree last year and I thought it was a gonner. But a couple hours later it looked like it had never been bent at all, and not a crack in it. After that I learned to stake it down properly. but I really like things that are indestructible if I make a beginner's mistake! 

I found out that PolyDome makes half doors and even hay feeders for these things, so I'm looking into getting one or two hay feeders per dome. Hay is way too expensive these days to go on the floor! I also want to get some half doors so that I can lock a new mama and her babies in at night, or so I can let a mama kid without extra "help" from the other goats. These things are roomy enough I could easily lay in there and help a goat kid if I needed to, and I wouldn't even need to bring in extra light if it's daytime! I'm very excited and I hope these work out well for us for a long time. I'm pretty sure they will.


----------



## TOU

I just found these links to their price list of both hutches and bulk bins. Interesting...

http://www.polydome.com/

Catalog:

http://www.polydome.com/Downloads_Details.cfm?DownCat=Catalog&Location=PolyDome

http://www.polytankco.com/Forms/0605_Calf_Nursery_Mini-Dome.pdf

http://www.polytankco.com/Forms/PDCatalog2010a_pages_1-10.pdf
http://www.polytankco.com/Forms/PDCatalog2010b_pages_11-22.pdf
http://www.polytankco.com/Forms/PDCatalog2010c_pages_23-35.pdf
http://www.polytankco.com/Forms/PDCatalog2010d_pages_36-42.pdf

http://www.polytankco.com/Forms/02012013_PolyDome_PolyTankCo_Retail_Pricing_pg1-4.pdf

So which model did you get exactly?

http://www.polytankco.com/Forms/02012013_Bulk_Bin_Pricing.pdf

http://www.polytankco.com/Forms/02012013_PolyDome_PolyTankCo_Retail_Pricing_pg1-4.pdf


----------



## Nanno

We got the standard calf nursery, shell only. There are no feeders, doors, or other attachments installed. It does have the vent cap though, so I can close off the vent in the roof. I just moved it to a better location yesterday (the place where we originally dropped it in the snowstorm was not ideal, but we weren't going to be picky at the time!). I also drilled five 3/4" holes in the lip around the bottom and pinned it down with 12" spikes with washers. It's not going anywhere. I left the small igloo next to the new dome and the baby goats used it for a launch pad to get on top of the dome. It didn't sag at all, but I decided not to let the shelter become a toy. If nothing else, it drives poor Cuzco crazy to have goats stomping on his roof when he's trying to get his beauty rest, and he's cranky enough these days as it is.


----------



## TOU

Goat shelters....

I have thought about building but don't think the time and effort are worth it with wood products and feel they will not be a good solution for me in the long run. I do not own the my property and want to keep them portable. They must also hold up to goats and serious snow for the long haul. I thought about adapting window wells but have decided against that option.

I think that I have settled on calf hutches. I have looked at so many calf hutch shelters the last few weeks. I was hoping to find some used for $100 or so but the cheapest used option was $250 and it was the light, wimpy, beat up & the square type Calf-Tel versions. I'm not impressed with them and find them flimsy for the price paid. I am not impressed with any versions of them except a the Polydome versions & a fiberglass version at one packers (not for sale) It is no longer available and essentially extinct. 

So I set off to find some Polydome Calf nurseries. I have looked in all the classifieds as well as been to all the farm stores in 3 counties looking for new. Okay...where do I get them? I will likely call then directly on Monday but figure shipping will make them cost prohibitive.

Would you be so kind as to share your contact info for your dealer? 

Thx,

TOU


----------



## TDG-Farms

It might be kinda hard to locate but they work in the same fashion as a poly dome. 1000 gallon poly tanks. The round ones you often see at the base of a crop circle sprinkler set. If you can find the place that sells em (usually an ag / fertilizer place) they get ones back with cracks and holes. Most of these places just bust em up and throw em in the trash. If you can make contact with a place and have em save you some, a little cleaning, a hole for a door and some holes in the bottom for drainage, instant goat shelter


----------



## Nanno

The dealer I found is probably a bit far for you, but they're in Elizabeth, Colorado. This is their website: http://grandmakelseyfarm.com

It's not a great website, but it does have the contact info. Or you could call the number on the PolyDome website and see if they can give you the location of a dealer closer to you.

Like Dave, I've also heard of people using worn out water tanks as shelters. They definitely need some sort of drainage though. Or you could just cut the bottom off completely I suppose. I like having shelters on the bare ground so the pee can drain. I use Sweet PDZ to help cut the odor and straw to soak up enough liquid to keep things from getting muddy. When things eventually get yucky, it's really easy to just move the shelter a few feet over to a dry spot. It's not quite so easy to keep things dry and clean-smelling with a plastic bottom, because even with drain holes there will be a certain amount of pooling and you'll use a lot more bedding. You'd also have to improvise a way to keep it staked down since it wouldn't have that lip around the bottom. I guess you could cut the bottom out but leave a lip on the inside to drive stakes through. It's definitely worth looking into if you're trying to save money.

You might also look at the mini PolyDomes. If you only have two goats who are both small right now, you could probably get away with getting a smaller shelter than the ones I got. The minis are a good deal cheaper than the full-sized models but are still surprisingly roomy. I decided to go for the big ones mostly because I'm planning on expanding my herd in the next couple of years and I'd rather have too much shed space than not enough. If I were limiting my goat herd to two, I'd probably go with the smaller shed to save money.


----------



## TOU

Excellent both of you...thanks for all the input.

With cut out floors, the water tanks sound interesting if I knew where some were for a reasonable price.

Nanno, I am starting with two goats at first...two 2.5 year olds and will be adding 6-8 more eventually. (4 Ober kids like Nancy's next spring/summer.) So...I'm really looking for two of the full size round Polydome Nurseries like yours.


----------



## TOU

Hey Nanno,

I thought I would give you and the others an update on my goat shelter forrays. I have decided that by the time I build what I want out of building materials that they will be heavy, not so mobile...if sturdy, not really what I want and not really cost savings over the long haul.

When it comes to PolyDome shelters I have read of folks that have had them 10-12+ years and they still rave about them. I have looked at everything available and weighed the options and I am convinced that there is a no better goat shelter available for the money...._over the long and even short haul._ Sadly though I found that there wasn't any dealers in Utah or even Southern Idaho. (Before today. ) The closest one is the one that you bought from in Central Colorado. I actually spent a couple of hours talking to him...he's a really great guy.

Well...long story short, it looks like Utah now has a an new exclusive PolyDome Product distributor_*...ME!*_  There won't be a great deal of profit in it but it should be fun and help pay some bills. Anyway, I will be making an initial stocking order of several items in the next few weeks so if you all know anyone looking for some of these items, please let me know.

All the best!

Ken (TOU)


----------



## Nanno

Awesome! I hope it works out well for you. Yeah, Jess is a real nice guy. Now that I've had one set up for three weeks, I'm convinced that these are the best goat shelters ever! Unless I get careless and let one blow away, I'm sure they'll last a decade at the very least, and probably more like twice that. I hope you get lots of Utah customers. I just ordered hay feeders for mine--two for each shelter--so I can keep the hay off the floor and have less waste. I'm also hoping that by keeping the hay in two separate feeders away from the door, I can have more goats sharing the shelter instead of one goat spreading the hay all over the place and then monopolizing the entrance. I like that there's plenty of room to put straw bales down inside as well. Making the floor multi-level encourages them to share the space and it gives them something warm to lean against since the walls aren't insulated, of course.


----------



## Saltlick

That's a lot of snow. My San Francisco goats have no idea just how good they have it as far as the weather goes!


----------



## Guest

Congratulations Ken on your new venture. That sure is one way to make sure that those PolyDomes are available in your area.


----------



## TOU

Thx Nanno & Austin. 

Nanno, Jess and some other owners tell me that as long as you anchor them correctly you are good to go. Where I live on the bench of the mountain we get some serious winds some nights...it will definitely give them as good a work out as anywhere! I will let you know how it goes. Nice thing though, is you pull the anchors an you can just roll them to the next area. Basically you invest once and you have them for life.

Austin, yeah its one way to get them to Utah but it requires a substantial initial minimum Buy-in-stocking-order. (I.E. $$$$, a half a semi worth  ) I will start with 1/2 to 2/3 of my order of the larger round nursery/hutches (the main seller), some of the smaller rounds and a few of the rectangle nursery & hutches. I will get a few of the larger building type ones as I hear they are great for greenhouses and finally a couple of the grain bins. One for me & one for show. (I am working with some others here to get a seriously awesome goat whether formulated pellet...still not content with the formulation yet...but that is for another thread.) 

Anyway, I figure the sustainable, small animal/ small acreage crowd as well as potentially dairies in the area will be a slow but steady base. Will never get rich but they may help me cover my overhead on another venture. I also figure that it works with some other business ventures I'm getting involved in. 

Enough of that but thought I would share...sorry to have hijacked your thread Nanno. But...its really your fault as I had been looking at them but you pushed me over the edge. 

Take care!

Ken


----------



## Nanno

We're still talking about PolyDomes. My thread is officially NOT hijacked. 

I look forward to hearing how this works out for you, and I look forward to reporting whether I like the hay feeders I'm getting.


----------



## Guest

Yes please update us on the venture when you've been doing it for a little while. Where are you going to store that many of them when they are delivered to you?


----------



## Nanno

I bought some PolyDome hay feeders and installed them today. I really like them and I think they'll work out well. I put two on each shed and spaced them far enough apart to encourage the goats to share the space. When I threw hay on the floor, one goat often pawed the hay closer to the doorway and then blocked it so no one else could get inside to share. Now they can't be so selfish.

View attachment 1764


I didn't want goats raiding the feed bins from the outside, so I improvised a latch out of some nylon straps and quick release snaps I had laying around. It's times like this that I'm glad I save everything for my sewing box! 
View attachment 1765


Sorry, Lilly. You have to go inside if you want to eat! 
View attachment 1766


View attachment 1767


Here are some photos to sort of give a perspective on what this shed looks like with a full-sized wether inside it. Look at those ridiculous hackles! Cuzco was mad at me because he wasn't ready to go inside and I forced him into the shed so I could take pictures. I'm such a jerk. 
View attachment 1768


I yelled at him and flapped my arms when he tried to come back out. Look at that sullen face! Poor Cuzco is so abused! 
View attachment 1769


I took this photo a few weeks ago, the first morning after we bought the PolyDomes. I'm soooo glad we had the shelters before this blizzard, or I'm not sure what we'd have done, what with Cuzco's old shed lying in pieces in the scrub oak. I guess I could have left the girls in the pen and allowed Cuzco to come on the porch just for the one night, but this was so much nicer! 
View attachment 1763


----------



## TOU

Hey Nanno,

Great update & those hay feeders look like they work pretty good.

I thought I would give an update my little venture as well. Finally!!! After years of waiting, Poly Dome will be sold in Utah, Southern Idaho & Eastern Washington. They have never been sold here and they tell me they have been getting request for years so hopefully we can sell a few. (Jess, your Dealer in Colorado, has been the closest dealer for this area which made it not cost effective unless you were ordering dozens or more.)

Next week I will take possession of a LARGE shipment of shelters in various configurations; rounds, mini-rounds, squares and rectangles. I am mainly receiving rounds and mini-rounds but will be a full Poly Dome dealer including grain bins & Explora Domes etc from here on out. I will also actually be taking possession of a brick & mortar building on February 1st where they will be on display and available for pickup along with another venture I am starting._ (Ogden area, 45 minutes North of Salt Lake City.)_

Just a couple of additional notes on them for other folks that helped convince me I wanted them for my own goat shelters. Poly Dome shelters are tougher than almost anything else out there & will last for years and years as they are made of Polyethylene plastic which is resistant to impact, most corrosive chemicals and temperature extremes. Their slippery surface will make them extremely easy to clean and the Polyethylene is also environmentally friendly because it can be recycled. Anyway, please feel free to contact me directly or check out their website if anyone in the area is interested.

Thx,

Ken (TOU)


----------



## milk and honey

Not western WA?


----------



## TOU

milk and honey said:


> Not western WA?


No but I believe there is a dealer that it's not listed on their website...give Poly Dome a call on Monday.


----------



## numbskull

Needed a quick and rea$onable solution for my new horned boys so I also bought one of the 7' polydomes. Best goat shelter yet. The boys love it! Thinking about putting more windows in it for them. But as is it's a prefect solution for our needs.


----------



## Trickyroo

I *LOVE* my huts too ! They are great , very warm , sturdy , and best of all , the goats absolutely love them too  
One of the best investments we have ever made ! 
So easy to move too , couldn't ask for a better product IMO.

Congrats on your business venture Ken  Im sure you will do well !


----------



## TOU

Trickyroo said:


> I *LOVE* my huts too ! They are great , very warm , sturdy , and best of all , the goats absolutely love them too
> One of the best investments we have ever made !
> So easy to move too , couldn't ask for a better product IMO.


Yeah, my goats & my LGD's took to them immediately.



> Congrats on your business venture Ken  Im sure you will do well !


 Thx so much Laura, I appreciate it.


----------



## LordDreyfus

Where do you buy something like that?


----------



## TDG-Farms

I think Tou sells em now. Am sure he can point you in the right direction.

These are not an option for me or other larger operations I would guess. Unless they make them in say a 30x30 size


----------



## Trickyroo

LordDreyfus said:


> Where do you buy something like that?


Depends on where your located  There are a couple of dealers.


----------



## Trickyroo

TDG-Farms said:


> I think Tou sells em now. Am sure he can point you in the right direction.
> 
> These are not an option for me or other larger operations I would guess. Unless they make them in say a 30x30 size


I think one of the large ones was 28x( I can't remember ) But i would look on the Polydome sight or ask for a brochure .


----------



## TOU

TDG-Farms said:


> LordDreyfus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you buy something like that?
> 
> 
> 
> I think Tou sells em now. Am sure he can point you in the right direction.
> 
> These are not an option for me or other larger operations I would guess. Unless they make them in say a 30x30 size
Click to expand...

LordDreyfus, where are you located?

Dave is right, if you live near Utah, Southern Idaho or Western Wyoming I am probably your man. (PolyDome of Utah) If Eastern Wyoming or Colorado there is a great dealer I have become friends with there. Outside of that I don't have a list of their other dealers but I'm sure they could refer you if you gave them a call directly.

Dave, wow, 30"x30" is pretty small, maybe the dog igloos may be best for that. The smallest they make is their Mini-Dome which has a 72" diameter by 60" high (80 lbs). http://www.polydome.com/mini-dome_calf_nursery.html (Less than $200) They do make rectangles similar to the flimsy Caf-Tel calf hutches but just as strong as their regular Poly Domes in that they are made of the same material; they are 60"x78" & weigh about the same as a regular dome. (100 lbs). http://www.polydome.com/square_calf_nursery.html But because they are rectangle they can likely paced side by side a bit easier in a bigger operation and only one animal will be using...obviously not as wind resistant as a round. 

Lastly, it is not widely known, but they do also make dog houses that are pretty nifty that are close to your dimensions. http://www.polydome.com/dog_house.html The largest one is a Hexagon dome 38"x48"x24" Tall. These can be had for less than $100 & I thought I would mention them for your needs.


----------



## LordDreyfus

I'm in KY.


----------



## TOU

Wish I could help you more. I would call 800-328-POLY and ask for Tony...tell him Ken in Utah sent you. He will let you know if their is a dealer in your area, if there isn't, if you are buying 1-5 shipping will likely eat you up from the factory. If you are looking at +15 it starts to be more cost effective but still...it costs me about $30 extra each from the factory to me in Utah. I'm sure I could ask them to send you some as well for about the same. Again, if there isn't a dealer in your area, let me know and I will see what I can do to help if you are buying a large quantity.

Take care!


----------



## TDG-Farms

LOL by 30x30 I ment in feet


----------



## Trickyroo

That's what I thought  But I figured you would come back and mention that , lolol. I was told there was a large one , close to your dimensions , like 28' . I have to find that email and see.


----------



## TOU

TDG-Farms said:


> LOL by 30x30 I ment in feet


I wondered...my bad. :razz:


----------



## TOU

Hey all...

If you have ever been interested in getting what may be one of the best long term goat shelters ever or nearly any livestock shelters for that matter..._now might be a GREAT time! *I.E. Poly Domes*_ 
After reading this thread I was inspired tonight...nice job Charlie.

Link: *Please consider supporting our fight to access the National Forests!* 

So...in addition to a personal donation, in the interest of supporting the _*"Legal Fees to support NAPgA's Court Cost"*_ I will be donating 10% of the total purchase of all Poly Dome products that are sold to all goat folks between today and this years Rendezvous. (No limit) While I wished it could be more but there just isn't that much profit in these shelters and still have bills to pay. :blush: Every bit helps the cause though I imagine. I will then donate the funds at: http://www.gofundme.com/7s4z5g

For further details or Poly Dome items specifics, please visit www.PolyDome.com

Then PM me...be patient as selling these are more of a hobby, I sell them by appointment only & I also have a demanding day job. I sell to Western Wyoming, Utah & Southern Idaho...sorry we do not ship or deliver unless you buy 20 or more.

Cheers,

TOU

**If you have not joined NAPgA or your membership is lapsed, respectfully please consider becoming a paid member...for the next 1, 2 or 3 years. Timing is critical & now is the time. 

_*www.PolyDome.com*_ 
_*Link: Testimonials*_ 
Dimensions:
Rounds: 86" diameter x 60" high
Mini rounds: 72" diameter x 60"high
Squares: 5' wide x 6'6" long


----------

